# CCZ - Castillo Copper



## System (16 December 2010)

The primary focus of Oakland Resources (OKL) is the aggressive exploration for gold deposits in the emerging Silurian Gold Province of New South Wales. The Company has already generated a number of high priority drilling targets.

http://www.oaklandresources.com.au


----------



## springhill (30 July 2012)

*Re: OKL - Oakland Resources*

MC - $2m
SP - 8c
Shares - 20m
Options - Nil quoted
Cash - $958

*MULLIONS RANGE PROJECT*
Apsley Prospect
• Results from sampling by the Company of historic drilling at Apsley Prospect include:
- 27m at 0.85% Copper, 0.57% Zinc, 5.8g/t Silver from 200m (Jodedex AJ5)
- 3.05m (End of Hole) at 0.99% Copper, 0.05% Zinc, 7.5g/t Silver from 153.75m (Horizon DDH10A)
• Mineralisation at the Apsley Prospect is open to the north, the south and at depth.

Previous drilling by Horizon1 (1970-1973) and Jodedex2 (1976-1982) intersected significant copper-zinc-silver rich mineralisation at relatively shallow depth (100-200m) under the shallow underground workings.
Significant historic results obtained by Horizon and Jodedex were reported by the Company last quarter (e.g. 13.44m at 1.30% Copper, 1.35% Lead, 9.54% Zinc, 24g/t Silver from 153.75m [Horizon DDH2]).

Day Dawn Prospect
A review of work completed on the Day Dawn Prospect area is currently in progress to determine future work.


*MICHELAGO PROJECT*
No work completed this quarter. Target at Billilingra Prospect ready for drill testing and soil sampling to be completed at Kellyville Prospect. Given the focus on the Apsley Prospect, this work has been deferred.

*BOOROWA PROJECT *
No work completed this quarter. Target at Crosby Prospect ready for drill testing. Given the focus on the Apsley Prospect, this work has been deferred.

*CORPORATE*
The Company has been evaluating a number of new opportunities during the last quarter. A number of projects have been offered for review both in Australia and overseas.


----------



## springhill (4 August 2012)

*Re: OKL - Oakland Resources*

*EXPLORATION UPDATE APSLEY PROSPECT*


• Maiden Exploration Target defined for Apsley Prospect.
• Mineralisation at the Apsley Prospect is open to the north, the south and at depth.
• Planning for follow up drilling programme well advanced.

The Company is pleased to report a Maiden Exploration Target as follows : 
*2.0 to 4.0 Million tonnes at 0.5 to 0.8% Copper, 1.4 to 2.0% Zinc and 5 to 10g/t Silver*

Target is conceptual.


----------



## System (24 May 2013)

On May 24, 2013, Oakland Resources Limited (OKL) changed its name to Castillo Copper Limited (CCZ).


----------



## greggles (9 March 2018)

Castillo Copper sold off this morning on low volume after drilling results from the company's Cangai Copper Mine near Grafton returned relatively low grade copper intersections.






The market was hoping for better and the CCZ share price has fallen 18.18% to 4.5c.


----------



## greggles (13 July 2018)

News that the Castillo Copper drilling team have now commenced work on the Phase II 39-RC drill-hole campaign at the company's Cangai Copper Mine has seen the CCZ share price show its first signs of relief in quite some time. It's currently up 16.67% to 2.8c so far today.

However, it's been a long slide from 9c to 2.4c over the last six months and CCZ is going to have its work cut out for it to get back through resistance at 4c.


----------



## peter2 (31 August 2020)

Not much written about CCZ considering it's been making new yearly highs consistently over the past few months. 

CCZ intends to list on the LSE as an aid to develop it's three pillars to transform CCZ into a mid-tier copper group. 
(i) Mt Oxide project Mt Isa. (drilling targets identified)
(ii) Four assets across Zambia's copper belt.
(iii) Cangai copper mine NSW, historic high grades of copper

I don't like that management has various projects to manage. However copper is hot right now and there's a lot of copper in an electric vehicle. 

I'm very late into this trend so will be taking what I can when I can.


----------



## Balder (5 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> Not much written about CCZ considering it's been making new yearly highs consistently over the past few months.
> 
> CCZ intends to list on the LSE as an aid to develop it's three pillars to transform CCZ into a mid-tier copper group.
> (i) Mt Oxide project Mt Isa. (drilling targets identified)
> ...



Then it went quiet only to wake up on U.K list and go into orbit again with copper being so hot.

Noticing yet another U.K list surging past the ASX price. CCZ went up to 18% to 0.045 second day of gains on drill hole progress at the Big One. The U.K had to catch up, then ASX led again, currently the U.K is around 0.051AUD.

That’s the second arbitrage stock I’ve found in a week.


----------



## Balder (12 January 2021)

Seems the “Big One” is starting to live up to its name. Two good intercepts out of the 20 holes drilled, high grades and just a tease from Si capital below, this type of project attracts majors 😂 shame he wasn’t more convincing.


Then again neither was a stuttering Simon Paull when he mentions the larger resource might get out a jorc inferred resource. Best the results do the talking, not B.S flannel for the sake of good P.R though.



That’s whats driving the share price and more to come.


----------



## Balder (1 May 2021)

Couple of Poms doing in depth (or long winded) due diligence. Worth a listen if interested in this stock though.


----------



## noirua (14 July 2021)

CCZ is in Trading Halt on the ASX but traded on London's AIM market finishing up 40% at 2.875p  5.333c.
Live chart: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^CCZ&p=0&t=1


----------



## noirua (15 July 2021)

Announcement: https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20210715/pdf/44ybjxpwmqk7l7.pdf


----------



## Stockbailx (15 July 2021)

That some thick mineralisation they found up to 34m thick. I wonder if they find more and what it does for the share price, up today 15.49% to 0.044c.


----------



## noirua (26 July 2021)

Si Cap's analyst Charlie Stephenson “ $CCZ Big One deposit shaping up very well"
@sicapital
26 Jult 2021
Https://twitter.com/TheMarketBullAU/status/1419424133243301889​​


----------



## noirua (26 July 2021)

Castillo confirms ‘better than expected” results at The Big One
26 July 2021
Https://themarketbull.com.au/2021/07/26/castillo-confirms-better-than-expected-results-at-the-big-one/​


----------



## noirua (26 July 2021)

Castillo Copper Limited Big One Deposit Update
					

Castillo Copper Limited 26 July 2021 26 July 2021 CASTILLO COPPER LIMITED ("Castillo" or the "Company") Up to 9...



					uk.advfn.com


----------



## noirua (30 July 2021)

Some slight improvement on AIM with the last buys at 2.14p 4.04c.
List of trades: https://www.londonstockexchange.com/stock/CCZ/castillo-copper-limited/trade-recap


----------



## noirua (1 August 2021)

Last Analysts coverage was on 12 January 2021
Https://castillocopper.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/CCZ-SI-Capital-11.01.21.pdf
Https://sicapital.co.uk/​


----------



## noirua (3 August 2021)

2 August 2021

CASTILLO COPPER LIMITED

("Castillo" or the "Company")

Cleansing Prospectus

Castillo Copper Limited (LSE and ASX: CCZ), a base metal explorer primarily focused on copper across Australia and Zambia, advises that is has today lodged a cleansing prospectus ("Prospectus") with the Australian Securities and Investments Commission. The Prospectus has been prepared primarily for the purpose of Section 708A(11) of the Corporations Act to remove any trading restrictions on the sale of Equity Securities issued by the Company prior to the Closing Date, as set out in the Prospectus.

A copy of the Prospectus is available on the Company's website: https://castillocopper.com/investors/announcements/


----------



## noirua (5 August 2021)

CCZ is to float NEWCO on to the ASX short term. That should see more cash available. Trust from investors here isn't particularly high even though drilling results have been good overall.  The shares are down about 37% from recent highs. Better trust would help the share price plus moving closer to a JORC resource.


----------



## mullokintyre (18 August 2021)

CCZ touched  the lows of late December last year before the drilling results.
Huge queue of sellers over buyers.
They are going to need something spectacular to recover.
Have some speccy buys in sub .03.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (14 September 2021)

CCZ  announced that drilling is on track.
Sounds like making an announcement for the sake of making an announcement.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (29 October 2021)

I only got a very small component of my sub  .03 filled.
Does not look like revisiting there any time soon, so jumped off the CCZ bandwagon with a large profit  percentage wise, but tiny dollar wise.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (9 August 2022)

CCZ seems to have had a bit of a kick along courtesy of the OZL/BHP action.
Think I might invest some of my  OZl profits back into this one.
Coming off some very low SP, so be hoping for a some more supside due to interest in copper.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (26 August 2022)

Added a few more CCZ this morning, just on the off chance that Copper will eventually be heading upwards again.
There is a lot of electrical  connections that need it, far more than Nickel, which is being rerated due to its use in EV's.
Mick


----------



## frugal.rock (25 October 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Added a few more CCZ this morning, just on the off chance that Copper will eventually be heading upwards again.
> There is a lot of electrical  connections that need it, far more than Nickel, which is being rerated due to its use in EV's.
> Mick



How about a chart Mik?


----------



## mullokintyre (25 October 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> How about a chart Mik?



A chart of what? Nickel, electrical connections , CCZ or Copper?
I failed at  TA 101, and have never recovered.
Mick


----------

